# Uncle Buck keeps telling people I was raped



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

He wanted to try to make me out to be a child molester when I was a child and now he realized I wasn't a child molester as a child and now keeps telling everyone I was raped. Is this allowed? I can't even embed songs on my grow journal related to my grow, but he can post this shit on the journal? Will someone please realize that I am not the troll here?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 23, 2013)

This is a quote from him


UncleBuck said:


> he was raped by a 14 year old drunk girl.
> 
> this means that not only was he too much of a weakling to fend off a 14 year old drunk girl, but also that he did not want to have sex as a 14 year old boy. which implies spammy has some real homo underpinnings.
> 
> i guess it's better than being a chomo, which is the alternative.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 23, 2013)

The more attention you give him (like this thread), the more he'll troll you. I'm not sure if that's allowed, but if you ignore it, eventually he'll be talking to himself and find some new target


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 23, 2013)

wait are you tattling?

and to UB its chImo not chomo. wtf is a chomo?

for the record I think you are a troll but I dont think you are a chimo or a rapist.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> wait are you tattling?
> 
> and to UB its chImo not chomo. wtf is a chomo?
> 
> for the record I think you are a troll but I dont think you are a chimo or a rapist.


oh, sorry. chimo.

my bad.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

just a question to all the parents out here: if you found out that spammy got your 14 year old daughter drunk and had sex with her, would spammy's head still be attached to his neck the next day?


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

Chimo, a greeting from the Inuktitut language of northern Canada, also used in some parts of Southern Ontario and Western Canada... seems Chimo has tons of meanings.


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just a question to all the parents out here: if you found out that spammy got your 14 year old daughter drunk and had sex with her, would spammy's head still be attached to his neck the next day?


Yes, his head would remain.. but it'd still end up being closed casket as he'd have 17 rounds of 230 grain .45 ACP hydra-shok JHP that would have shredded every last bit of meat in critical mass.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Figong said:


> Yes, his head would remain.. but it'd still end up being closed casket as he'd have 17 rounds of 230 grain .45 ACP hydra-shok JHP that would have shredded every last bit of meat in critical mass.


ouch.

pay attention to the consequences of your actions, spammy.


----------



## Figong (Mar 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> ouch.
> 
> pay attention to the consequences of your actions, spammy.


Only reason there wouldn't be more is that I would rather not throw more than 17 dollars into the fixing... if I decided to, there's more mags for the ruger and it'd look like a gang fight broke out at the end.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just a question to all the parents out here: if you found out that spammy got your 14 year old daughter drunk and had sex with her, would spammy's head still be attached to his neck the next day?


i would use a knife...............take my time


----------



## srh88 (Mar 23, 2013)

shaggy's snitchin and making money at the same time.. this isnt crimestoppers


----------



## chewberto (Mar 23, 2013)

One star glory hole! 

I got raped by a girl boo hoo hoo! 

You are this guy "We won a free trip to Hawaii, ahh dang it! Do we have to take a plane? Boo hoo


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

spammy bragged about this encounter until i pointed out that getting a 14 year old girl drunk and having sex with her was child molestation.

then he changed his story to "i was raped".

it was probably a legitimate rape since spammy didn't get pregnant.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 23, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> This is a quote from him


so you think editing his quote to call him a chimo is an appropriate response? 

pot, meet kettle.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

Wait a sec... this girl may of been a whale of a girl. Outweighed him by a good 60-70 lbs and just pinned him.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

If figgy was 14 at the time too, then how can it be childmolestation.. and doesnt molestation just mean touching?

*WHERE WERE THE PARENTS?????*


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> If figgy was 14 at the time too, then how can it be childmolestation.. and doesnt molestation just mean touching?
> 
> *WHERE WERE THE PARENTS?????*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Child-on-child_sexual_abuse


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

14 and drunk...wtf.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 23, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> 14 and drunk...wtf.


don't mess with texas.

(just kidding, it's fun to mess with them)


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't remember bobby getting drunk on king of the hill.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 23, 2013)

Spammy is from Texas ? That explains everything


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 24, 2013)

i seriously cannot beleive this thread was made...






...........


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

i laugh every time i see the title to this thread.

it's funny because i kept telling people that spammy molested a 14 year old drunk girl, and now he's the one telling people he was raped.

but i'll take the blame. spammy was raped by a 14 year old drunk girl. my bad for saying that.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Rape jokes. Hysterical. Why don't you two either block each other or diddle each other and get it over with?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

All you gotta do to stop a chick from raping you is punch her in the titty.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> All you gotta do to stop a chick from raping you is punch her in the titty.


Falcon punch works pretty well, too.










This thread is hilarious!!! Chinslappy, you have reached a new low.

Woody, I'm with you. Shooting someone is too quick, unless you give em a buckwheat. I prefer to slowly torture the deserving. so they can reflect on what they have done and feel the pain they have caused. Seems only fair.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh my! I forgot about this gem!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 24, 2013)

5 starred title! 1 star for his conviction!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

[youtube]LKCN3CSLZuI[/youtube]


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 24, 2013)

I've never heard chimo, I thought is was Chester.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

This site would be far better off if both of'em disappeared off of it. Uncle Buck is a complete troll and finshaggy well, he probably deserves UB's trolling, but he's the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 24, 2013)

I can't imagine WHY this thread is still active- and why such hateful trolling behavior is tolerated when there is a HUGE locked thread from the Mod's against it....?


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

LZ , please note that not all us mods have power in every area, this thread is specifically the penguins area, if you want him to close it take it up with him. Its hard enough being blamed all the damn time when we have no power of authority in certain areas.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

I was going to say the same thing LadyZandra. I'm guessing it's ok for some people to troll others and attack them on this site apparently. UB has been here forever there's no way the mods don't know what he's about but he keeps on rolling along, so... I feel the same way UB does about finshaggy and a couple other people on this site but that doesn't mean I'm gonna troll'em relentlessly either.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

As far as I can tell, uncle buck is only nasty and rude to those that are nasty to him.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

Sunni, threads not being closed isn't really the issue. The issue is the behavior of the trolls. It's understandable that mods are on specific forums, but there should be someone who's active on the site who has the ability to control people everywhere otherwise the site really isn't properly modded. UncleBuck has been trolling people since I joined this site.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> As far as I can tell, uncle buck is only nasty and rude to those that are nasty to him.


You don't know UncleBuck very well or maybe you just ignore him -- I mean he disses everyone in the state of texas REGULARLY. You must not read his other threads -- he trolls people who aren't even talking to him if they say something he doesn't like or heaven forbid they happen to be from the south, then it's just open season to post retard memes. You'd either have to not know UB or be in complete denial to say what you just said, sorry. I'm gonna assume you haven't read his other threads maybe. It's highly doubtful finshaggy started this dispute either -- more like UB couldn't resist it because he's such an easy target with the things he says


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Mar 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Sunni, threads not being closed isn't really the issue. The issue is the behavior of the trolls. It's understandable that mods are on specific forums, but there should be someone who's active on the site who has the ability to control people everywhere otherwise the site really isn't properly modded.* UncleBuck has been trolling people since I joined this site*.


No,..no, my man, he's been trolling long before you joined this site. He's a fixture, get used to it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> You don't know UncleBuck very well or maybe you just ignore him -- I mean he disses everyone in the state of texas REGULARLY. You must not read his other threads -- he trolls people who aren't even talking to him if they say something he doesn't like or heaven forbid they happen to be from the south, then it's just open season to post retard memes. You'd either have to not know UB or be in complete denial to say what you just said, sorry. I'm gonna assume you haven't read his other threads maybe. It's highly doubtful finshaggy started this dispute either -- more like UB couldn't resist it because he's such an easy target with the things he says


maybe if the south cleaned up its act and didn't serve as a stain of bigotry and ignorance upon our otherwise great nation, i wouldn't troll the south so hard.

even your location "occupied amerika" makes me want to troll you. occupied by who? can you name a freer nation than ours?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe if the south cleaned up its act and didn't serve as a stain of bigotry and ignorance upon our otherwise great nation, i wouldn't troll the south so hard.
> 
> even your location "occupied amerika" makes me want to troll you. occupied by who? can you name a freer nation than ours?


Occupied amerika refers to the draconian drug laws and a lot of those stupid things you don't like about the south, but you're so twisted up about the issue that you cast us all as the same clueless dumbasses, and it's incredibly insulting and offensive. Your genalizations about a group of people to me are not a lot better than being racist. Your section of the country has issues as well, and there are a lot of redneck dumbasses down here who would say stupid shit about your part of the country, but SOME people think maybe it's better off not to increase the divisions in our country by antagonizing each other. You sir, are part of the problem in this country, NOT the solution.



ClaytonBigsby said:


> No,..no, my man, he's been trolling long before you joined this site. He's a fixture, get used to it.


Exactly why when the moderators sticky a thread about not attacking other members it means very little on this site. If they were serious about maintaining a civil forums, they'd get rid of trolls like UB -- but they won't.


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Occupied amerika refers to the draconian drug laws and a lot of those stupid things you don't like about the south, but you're so twisted up about the issue that you cast us all as the same clueless dumbasses, and it's incredibly insulting and offensive. Your genalizations about a group of people to me are not a lot better than being racist. Your section of the country has issues as well, and there are a lot of redneck dumbasses down here who would say stupid shit about your part of the country, but SOME people think maybe it's better off not to increase the divisions in our country by antagonizing each other. You sir, are part of the problem in this country, NOT the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why when the moderators sticky a thread about not attacking other members it means very little on this site. If they were serious about maintaining a civil forums, they'd get rid of trolls like UB -- but they won't.


once again its not us mods, not sure what you dont get by that we delete spam . thats all


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Your section of the country has issues as well


like what?

too much high grade cannabis? organic food? top shelf coffee? tons of breweries? readily available health care?

the northwest is not an international punch line, the dirty south is.


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

Tip: Admin have deletion powers, mods do not unless specifically granted. Punch the hornets nest enough, you'll get stung a third time.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> like what?
> 
> too much high grade cannabis? organic food? top shelf coffee? tons of breweries? readily available health care?
> 
> the northwest is not an international punch line, the dirty south is.



I'm pretty sure they call other Southerns by that name "Dirty"
Like, how we say bro, friend or dude.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

Figong said:


> Tip: Admin have deletion powers, mods do not unless specifically granted. Punch the hornets nest enough, you'll get stung a third time.




HA HA HA!

Oh okay. Sorry Sunni... My baaaad!


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

how bout you think twice before you jump the gun eh buddy? if i wasnt a fucking mod id tell you where to go


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 24, 2013)

This thread is completely full of LOL.


UncleBuck may be a trollin mofo but I only saw him troll finshaggy when finshaggy started being an ass to people trying to give him advise.

Further more it looks like the majority of the people that have a problem with UncleBuck are website newbies so what gives them a right?


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> how bout you think twice before you jump the gun eh buddy? if i wasnt a fucking mod id tell you where to go



Fine I'll play that game. 

I will tell you where I'd go, first I would find out where you live and piss in your gas tank. Then go home and log into Grasscity


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Fine I'll play that game.
> 
> I will tell you where I'd go, first I would find out where you live and piss in your gas tank. Then go home and log into Grasscity


keep it up i see why you were banned now, im sure it will happen again soon.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 24, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> wait are you tattling?
> 
> and to UB its chImo not chomo. *wtf is a chomo?*
> 
> for the record I think you are a troll but I dont think you are a chimo or a rapist.


I don't know where you're from, but in the Virginia, Texas, and Missouri penitentiary, it's chomo, don't know why but it is. It still means child molester, no matter how you say it..


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Fine I'll play that game.
> 
> I will tell you where I'd go, first* I would find out where you live and piss in your gas tank.* Then go home and log into Grasscity


are you 14?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

What happens when you piss in a gas tank?


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> What happens when you piss in a gas tank?


depends. did you drink moonshine right before? if so. i imagine the car would run.

im curious though. why is a girl asking what would happen if they pissed in a gas tank? its not like you could get your hoo-ha over the gas tank hole thingy anyway..


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> You're right. Since these people are new they don't know who UB is?? Wait a minute! I'm not a Dumbass! I've been here before!
> 
> And also, everyone has the same rights on the site. Jackass


than you should know swearing at any member telling them to go fuck themselves is against the rules. what would even make you attack me over nothing ?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> depends. did you drink moonshine right before? if so. i imagine the car would run.
> 
> im curious though. why is a girl asking what would happen if they pissed in a gas tank? its not like you could get your hoo-ha over the gas tank hole thingy anyway..


Curious is all. And I could always try to like angle the stream. Might get like a teaspoon in there.


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Fine I'll play that game.
> 
> I will tell you where I'd go, first I would find out where you live and piss in your gas tank. Then go home and log into Grasscity


You must have a lil thing on you to be pissin in someones syphon proof gas tank...are you sure you can find it??? Man I don't usually get upset but you're talking to a lady, so show some respect will ya..and I won't tell no one you have a lil dinky do.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> are you 14?


No THEN was sugar


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Then you should have taken my apology bitch! You're asking to fight. Don't play chicken shit if you don't wanna get sucker punched


come punch me than.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> And also, everyone has the same rights on the site. Jackass


Wrong. You have no rights on this PRIVATE website. The operators and moderators can do what they want. Most of us think they have been VERY fair in their moderation.

But understanding the difference between public and private is something you will learn next year in 8th grade. Good luck in high school kiddo!


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Then you should have taken my apology bitch! You're asking to fight. Don't play chicken shit if you don't wanna get sucker punched


Ooooo...another tuff guy with a keyboard watch out!!!


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> Wrong. You have no rights on this PRIVATE website. The operators and moderators can do what they want. Most of us think they have been VERY fair in their moderation.
> 
> But understanding the difference between public and private is something you will learn next year in 8th grade. Good luck in high school kiddo!


hey see4 a guy is trying to come sucker punch me over the internet.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Then you should have taken my apology bitch! You're asking to fight. Don't play chicken shit if you don't wanna get sucker punched


Wow. Internet tough guy, being an asshole to a girl. You must be so proud of yourself. What a loser.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Then you should have taken my apology bitch! You're asking to fight. Don't play chicken shit if you don't wanna get sucker punched


i'm starting to suspect this guy is from the south or something.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Then you should have taken my apology bitch! You're asking to fight. Don't play chicken shit if you don't wanna get sucker punched


Wtf? 

Someone is trying to get banned?


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Then you should have taken my apology bitch! You're asking to fight. Don't play chicken shit if you don't wanna get sucker punched


wtf is this shit dude? 

Not cool man. To bad you didn't wrap your mustang around a pole and knock some fucking sense into your ass...


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> than you should know swearing at any member telling them to go fuck themselves is against the rules. what would even make you attack me over nothing ?




You are a Mod, a Administrator's Child Puppet.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> hey see4 a guy is trying to come sucker punch me over the internet.


Internet tough guys! The most formidable opponents known to all man!

I remember getting into a tussle in college with a loud mouth hockey kid... he was about 5'8" and maybe 160 pounds soaking wet.. and he was yelling at me from behind 4 of his friends.. saying he would knock me out if he could just get to me... sigh... tough guys.. there's always one in the bunch.

But hey ganja. Id be happy to entertain you thought... why don't you come to Boston.. I'll go a round with you..


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> You are a Mod, a Administrator's Child Puppet.


and you are a loud mouth know-nothing who has enflamed butthurt rage. did mom not make you macaroni and cheese for you tonight?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> You are a Mod, a Administrator's Child Puppet.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> and you are a loud mouth know-nothing who has enflamed butthurt rage. did mom not make you macaroni and cheese for you tonight?


No that's me.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

See4.... Love too. Pay for my plane Ticket I'm on my way.

There's always a guys in the bunch that is full of himself.

Nah. I wouldn't sucker punch Sunni. But, if she wants to talk like a dude on the sight, she'll get talked to like one. Simply put. That ain't no fuckin lady


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> See4.... Love too. Pay for my plane Ticket I'm on my way.
> 
> There's always a guys in the bunch that is full of himself.
> 
> Nah. I wouldn't sucker punch Sunni. But, if she wants to talk like a dude on the sight, she'll get talked to like one. Simply put. That ain't no fuckin lady


Sunni is not snooki.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> See4.... Love too. Pay for my plane Ticket I'm on my way.
> 
> There's always a guys in the bunch that is full of himself.
> 
> Nah. I wouldn't sucker punch Sunni. But, if she wants to talk like a dude on the sight, she'll get talked to like one. Simply put. That ain't no fuckin lady


can't afford the plane ticket on your allowance i take it?


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> See4.... Love too. Pay for my plane Ticket I'm on my way.
> 
> There's always a guys in the bunch that is full of himself.
> 
> Nah. I wouldn't sucker punch Sunni. But, if she wants to talk like a dude on the sight, she'll get talked to like one. Simply put. That ain't no fuckin lady


I'm not full of myself. I just know I'm better than you at everything.

Lady or not, you should try treating people with respect. Sunni only got aggressive with you because you are being a dick. If you stop being a butthurt pussy, take a step back, and chill the fuck out, you would know she is actually doing you a favor. But you might be too stupid to realize this. So i dont know what to tell you.

PM your address and info, I will make you a ticket. I will even have someone come pick you up at the airport. We can go to Joe Lauzon's gym, its right around the corner from my office.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> I'm not full of myself. I just know I'm better than you at everything.
> 
> Lady or not, you should try treating people with respect. Sunni only got aggressive with you because you are being a dick. If you stop being a butthurt pussy, take a step back, and chill the fuck out, you would know she is actually doing you a favor. But you might be too stupid to realize this. So i dont know what to tell you.
> 
> PM your address and info, I will make you a ticket. I will even have someone come pick you up at the airport. We can go to Joe Lauzon's gym, its right around the corner from my office.


My cousin lives out in Boston so while you're giving out tickets, hook me up. I'd love to see him and heard boston's pretty dope. I'll def spar with you if it means I get some free vaca out of it. haha


----------



## sunni (Mar 24, 2013)

once again your fault buddy


sunni said:


> once again its not us mods, not sure what you dont get by that we delete spam . thats all





Ganjapussy said:


> Bullshit you fuckin liar. RIU has deleted me twice for arguing. It's not everyday a Mod comes on this site without something up their ass. But, when they do they pick on the people that haven't been here that long. Fuck you


that is being attacked, and unnecessary swearing at me.


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

see4 said:


> I'm not full of myself. I just know I'm better than you at everything.
> 
> Lady or not, you should try treating people with respect. Sunni only got aggressive with you because you are being a dick. If you stop being a butthurt pussy, take a step back, and chill the fuck out, you would know she is actually doing you a favor. But you might be too stupid to realize this. So i dont know what to tell you.
> 
> PM your address and info, I will make you a ticket. I will even have someone come pick you up at the airport. We can go to Joe Lauzon's gym, its right around the corner from my office.


hahahaha, no shit? If you see Dan, tell him that Fat Tony says hi


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 24, 2013)

Somebody call a fucking Whaambulance


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yea... that's what I thought. Loud mouth shit talkers... never back it up. Internet tough guys for the win. Ganjapussy. Yep. That about sums it up.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

sunni said:


> once again your fault buddy
> 
> 
> 
> that is being attacked, and unnecessary swearing at me.



Yes. That was on me. And then the system explained it and I apologized. Maybe if Mods didn't act like the cheese then they wouldn't get pushed over like the cow they think they came from.

So once again, I apologize Sunni, woman or dude you're extremely Hot. And if I knew you personally I would give you a tounge bath. But I don't? So please, except my apology


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

Since this is made of cannabis, it shouldn't fall under any TOS violation.. but here's a good representation:


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

Figong said:


> Since this is made of cannabis, it shouldn't fall under any TOS violation.. but here's a good representation:



For those that are too immature to get it. My name reps the two things I need most in life.

This site gave me the info I needed for ganja.
Sunni is the reason why I love a tough woman=pussy

Ganjapussy goofs 

Don't forget 

GP


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> For those that are too immature to get it. My name reps the two things I need most in life.
> 
> This site gave me the info I needed for ganja.
> Sunni is the reason why I love a tough woman=pussy
> ...


Please just ACCEPT the ticket and go get punched in the face a couple times. You truly deserve the trip more than I do.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

Who are you?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Who are you?


I am not the asshole who keeps making crude comments about everything that possibly pops in their head.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 24, 2013)

i just though he was metaphorically raped, as in everything you've tried to do here(RIU) has been a tragic failure.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

Poly are you speaking of me or saggy?


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

See4, your mail is full.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I am not the asshole who keeps making crude comments about everything that possibly pops in their head.




So... That's who you aren't?

Who are you?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 24, 2013)

I . . . am the batman.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 24, 2013)

Your fucking signature . . . you have to be like 16.


----------



## Figong (Mar 24, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> I . . . am the batman.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> Poly are you speaking of me or saggy?


the thread is about whom? im just jumping in,

but yeah, saggy lmao.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Figong said:


> See4, your mail is full.


Fixed. Had to delete everything.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> the thread is about whom? im just jumping in,
> 
> but yeah, saggy lmao.


It was. Sorry bro. I kinda jacked it.


And... To... Scrotie Mcboogerballs??

That was Bane... Not The Dark Knight


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> It was. Sorry bro. I kinda jacked it.
> 
> 
> And... To... Scrotie Mcboogerballs??
> ...


Cannot handle this kind of genius. I'm done here. It's my fault for picking fights with kids.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 24, 2013)

Ganjapussy said:


> It was. Sorry bro. I kinda jacked it.
> 
> 
> And... To... Scrotie Mcboogerballs??
> ...


IMO jacking anything doing with fin a din din, is a major nono. just axeing for a trolling from some of these fine bridge dwellers on RIU.


----------



## Ganjapussy (Mar 24, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> IMO jacking anything doing with fin a din din, is a major nono. just axeing for a trolling from some of these fine bridge dwellers on RIU.


Hey, that's one good reason to live life. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## see4 (Mar 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;Ktbhw0v186Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ktbhw0v186Q[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> spammy bragged about this encounter until i pointed out that getting a 14 year old girl


I didn't brag about shit. I never even said I did it, YOU said I did it. The only quote YOU showed was YOU saying it, not me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it's funny because i kept telling people that spammy molested a 14 year old drunk girl, and now he's the one telling people he was raped.


YOU'RE the one telling people I was raped, not me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> so you think editing his quote to call him a chimo is an appropriate response?
> 
> pot, meet kettle.


Yes, because he just did it to me. I'm not going around telling people he was RAPED though, if this happened to a female on this site ya'll would be freaking the fuck out on Buck.


----------



## woody333333 (Mar 25, 2013)

finny..........i think u got raped in the ear in kiddie jail


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> As far as I can tell, uncle buck is only nasty and rude to those that are nasty to him.


Bullshit. I posted a book by Abbie Hoffman, and he deleted half of it when he was a mod, and started telling people that I steal things from Wal mart. And he has been trolling me ever since.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Wait a sec... this girl may of been a whale of a girl. Outweighed him by a good 60-70 lbs and just pinned him.


~shifts in chair~ cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe if the south cleaned up its act and didn't serve as a stain of bigotry and ignorance


You are the LEADER of the ignorant bigots


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> too much high grade cannabis? organic food? top shelf coffee? tons of breweries? readily available health care?


No one lives there. No one wants to live there. Oregon as a state has one of the HIGHEST drug addict rato in the nation, and Portland has THE highest, so even with less people, you have more addicts.


----------



## RainbowBrite86 (Mar 25, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> ~shifts in chair~ cn


I love it when Canna shifts in his chair lol. I can so picture his face.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't brag about shit. I never even said I did it, YOU said I did it. The only quote YOU showed was YOU saying it, not me.


you confirmed everything i said.

let me refresh your memory.



UncleBuck said:


> failspammy is spamming his own thread now to cover up the fact that he admitted to banging 14 year old drunk girls.





Finshaggy said:


> I was 14 and drunk also*


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/politics/469084-government-loopholes-steal-book.html


With other thread intact.. pretty solid evidence - nothing to misinterpret about "*It's about eating free, writing free, expressing free. You steal from Wal Mart and shit.*"


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Mar 25, 2013)

when reading polite comments from buck something just doesn't feel right


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> YOU'RE the one telling people I was raped, not me.


more lies and nonsense.

another memory refresher:



UncleBuck said:


> dude, 14 year old drunk girls are in no way able to consent. they're not even of consenting age, much less of clear mind.
> 
> that makes it sexual abuse, and that's what makes you a child molestor.





Finshaggy said:


> I was 14 and drunk too, I wasn't able to consent either. And the first time I had sex I was actually throwing up and trying to sleep. If anything I was the one who was raped.





Finshaggy said:


> How are ya'll gonna sit here and make fun of me for being raped when I was young and drunk??


you also said it three more times after that in the same thread.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> With other thread intact.. pretty solid evidence - nothing to misinterpret about "*It's about eating free, writing free, expressing free. You steal from Wal Mart and shit.*"


Oh snap!

Figgy has no leg to stand on.


----------



## chewberto (Mar 25, 2013)

Damn! Uncle buck is a class act! What a generous warning for such a low life piece of shit!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Mar 25, 2013)

No horse in this race, but it is the funniest thread name I've seen on RIU!


----------



## chewberto (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't add tags here either? Was I put on tag restriction?


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> I can't add tags here either? Was I put on tag restriction?


If you were, I was too.. even though I've never added tags... perhaps it got changed so only the creator of the thread can tag it now? No idea.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 25, 2013)

#unclebuckisatroll


----------



## chewberto (Mar 25, 2013)

#thecryinggame, #im telling


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

lol. i just found out that failspammy created a facebook group to tell everyone that the facebook account i made is not really him. he's apologizing up and down. we all know that not everyone will get those apologies.

the plan is working.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> lol. i just found out that failspammy created a facebook group to tell everyone that the facebook account i made is not really him. he's apologizing up and down. we all know that not everyone will get those apologies.
> 
> the plan is working.


*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 25, 2013)

You guys are making facebook accounts about this? Sounds like maybe both of you don't have lives...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> You guys are making facebook accounts about this? Sounds like maybe both of you don't have lives...



dude, it takes 5 minutes to make a facebook account, if that. and it has paid me back with hours of amusement and hundreds of photos of fin's mom and sister to bukkake on and then send to them on FB.

but do go on.


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 25, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> He wanted to try to make me out to be a child molester when I was a child and now he realized I wasn't a child molester as a child and now keeps telling everyone I was raped. Is this allowed? I can't even embed songs on my grow journal related to my grow, but he can post this shit on the journal? Will someone please realize that I am not the troll here?


Grow a pair.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, it takes 5 minutes to make a facebook account, if that. and it has paid me back with hours of amusement and hundreds of photos of fin's mom and sister to bukkake on and then send to them on FB.
> 
> but do go on.


Post the pics to a gallery if you would, I need some photoshop practice


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh Fin wanted to be famous and now he wants his last words too , hahaha this game is funny .. Fin if you had brains you would see Uncle Buck can go all night and day , just look at the guys Tetris score for fucks sake .. Brilliant I do say and you are simply adding fuel to your own pyre in the end .. 

In short , Boo Fucking Hoo crybaby ..


----------



## chewberto (Mar 25, 2013)

Find a tag that matches game I guess!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> dude, it takes 5 minutes to make a facebook account, if that. and it has paid me back with hours of amusement and hundreds of photos of fin's mom and sister to bukkake on and then send to them on FB.
> 
> but do go on.


lol whatever you stalkers gotta tell each other... maybe you should just get a room and get it over with already, geez


----------



## squarepush3r (Mar 25, 2013)

quality thread


----------



## Total Head (Mar 25, 2013)

how can a thread with this title be expected to be taken seriously? in the fucking SUPPORT section? i'm laughing so hard i'm gonna be hoarse. wtf is this?

tag restrictions. LOL. gold everywhere.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 25, 2013)

unclebuck and finshaggy are the online equivalent of trainwreck reality tv.

[video=youtube;5hfYJsQAhl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0[/video]


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

Figong said:


> Post the pics to a gallery if you would, I need some photoshop practice


i just found a femspermy pic of her in a two piece, nice cleavage going, leaned forward with tongue out as if expecting a facial.

ostrich milk shall flow tonight.


----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just found a femspermy pic of her in a two piece, nice cleavage going, leaned forward with tongue out as if expecting a facial.
> 
> ostrich milk shall flow tonight.


hahahahahaha


----------



## chewberto (Mar 25, 2013)

Lets see it UB!


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 25, 2013)

chewberto said:


> Lets see it UB!


not sure the admin would go for that. i have to draw a line somewhere. sorry.

you should be able to find them yourself no problem though.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Figong (Mar 25, 2013)

I just dragged one of Finny's cover photos from facebook to google image search to find similar things, and it produced this:







Coincidence?


----------



## chewberto (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure the admin would go for that. i have to draw a line somewhere. sorry.
> 
> you should be able to find them yourself no problem though.


Nah it's cool! I like to use my imagination anyway!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> not sure the admin would go for that. i have to draw a line somewhere. sorry.
> 
> you should be able to find them yourself no problem though.


post it on ryan's facebook lol.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 25, 2013)

Uncle Buck: *rummaging through the fridge* Honey? Where's the ostrich milk??


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 26, 2013)

i want a finshaggy shirt so bad. i want to write all the tags from the thread on it in sharpie.]

i think we should make a mock t-shirt for finshaggy im willing to throw in 20$ to help them ge printed.


----------



## see4 (Mar 26, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> i want a finshaggy shirt so bad. i want to write all the tags from the thread on it in sharpie.]
> 
> i think we should make a mock t-shirt for finshaggy im willing to throw in 20$ to help them ge printed.



http://www.threadless.com/


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Mar 26, 2013)

its a shame this thread is hidden in support..........this deserves to be moved to T-N-T immediately. hands down the best one going this week, as of now. our pet retard is having a nervous breakdown from a stranger on the internet. love it .


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 26, 2013)

I got raped by by a girl too! It was awesome.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 26, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I got raped by by a girl too! It was awesome.


It's pretty magical when at last it finally happens. You only get one first time.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 26, 2013)

see4 said:


> http://www.threadless.com/


cool site, still be easier for 10 of us to throw 20 and get enough t shirts for each of us and a couple friends too.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 18, 2013)

Chinslappy likes to revive his old threads for the attention. I'll help.


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 18, 2013)

I thought this thread got closed long ago


----------



## UncleBuck (May 18, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Chinslappy likes to revive his old threads for the attention. I'll help.


gotta spread it around first, think i'll spread it all over femspermy first.


----------



## chewberto (May 18, 2013)

How could we forget about this Gem! Lets start it up right shall we! 

Some of my best and questionable work! I titled this one "innocence betrayed"


----------



## aknight3 (May 18, 2013)

wow...lol..


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (May 20, 2013)

Good shit Chewberto. YOu inspired me.


----------



## joe macclennan (May 26, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> You guys are making facebook accounts about this? Sounds like maybe both of you don't have lives...


Yet you keep following this thread and posting in it. Where does that leave you?


----------



## M1dAmber (May 26, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> *Yet you keep following this thread* and posting in it. *Where does that leave you?*


Behind my computer screen, chuckling to no end.


----------



## chewberto (Jun 5, 2013)

Figured this could use a nice bump!


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 14, 2013)

lol i cant beleive a person would make this thread saying this ..like ....lol...it just shows the IQ level just shine


----------



## GOD HERE (Jan 27, 2014)

I have to come back here every once in a while just to laugh my ass off.


----------



## chewberto (Jan 28, 2014)

They don't make em like this anymore!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2014)

big gulps, eh?







well, see ya later!


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 28, 2014)

i still have a folder on my desktop called "pics of femspermy and mom".

there's about 40 pics in there. should i post them all one by one for maximum bumpage?

edit: or should i start a new facebook account, infiltrate the friend circle quietly, and obtain all 500+ pics of them?

you tell me folks. i am at your beck and call.


----------



## dangerlow (Jan 28, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> He wanted to try to make me out to be a child molester when I was a child and now he realized I wasn't a child molester as a child and now keeps telling everyone I was raped. Is this allowed? I can't even embed songs on my grow journal related to my grow, but he can post this shit on the journal? Will someone please realize that I am not the troll here?


Mommy Fishaggy hit me.....

Jesus man grow the hell up.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Jan 28, 2014)

Moar pics!!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 28, 2014)

There's a "FinShaggy TheWeedGuru" on Facebook...


This is sad.


----------



## GOD HERE (Jan 28, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> i still have a folder on my desktop called "pics of femspermy and mom".
> 
> there's about 40 pics in there. should i post them all one by one for maximum bumpage?
> 
> ...


Make a new thread of epic proportions.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 28, 2014)

GOD HERE said:


> Make a new thread of epic proportions.


Agreed.......


----------



## yktind (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow he has a whole page on Urban Dictionary:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=finshaggy


----------



## Bonsai (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 29, 2015)

penis.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey, Whoever the OP is...I just want you to know...It's not your fault...

it's not your fault...........


----------

